# Did a big turn today



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2021)

A friend of mine has a wood mizer and milled several huge cottonwood logs, he gave me all the bulges and lumps he cut to fit then on the mill. Whittled a 24" bowl blank with my chainsaw, and mounted it up outboard. Rigged up the tool rest as shown. Went fine other than the big stinky mess it made, had some pretty colors inside, off to the drying rack now....

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 2, 2021)

WOW purty! And huge! Can't wait to see that finished

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 2, 2021)

Now that is going to be a bowl. Keep us posted on the progress

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 2, 2021)

That's looking really good. I just can't imagine getting close to that thing when it's spinning around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 2, 2021)

Cleans up rather nicely!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 2, 2021)

Use my Workmates (3) all the time. Very creative! Bowl looks awesome .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 2, 2021)

The color on that massive 24” diam. cottonwood is spectacular- it has this decadent “dulce de leche” center. I am a sucker for big umeke or calabash that I have seen when I was in Hawaii. Can’t wait to see the finish product Barry.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2021)

Man thats got a lot going on in that piece, it's going to be beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 2, 2021)

I’ve got one of those tool rest setups and didn’t even know it. Going to be an awesome piece. Looking for more pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 2, 2021)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 2, 2021)

Great looking hunk of wood, bet it was fun chucking it up and turning. Any plans for the bowl, or are you just turning it for the challenge and going to figure out later what to do with it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for documenting this turn! It’s already awesome and you are just getting started! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Great looking hunk of wood, bet it was fun chucking it up and turning. Any plans for the bowl, or are you just turning it for the challenge and going to figure out later what to do with it?


Good question ha ha, I actually have 2 of these big guys in the works. Ideally I would sell at least one, and my wife says she wants to put one on our big coffee table. I don't have an outlet to sell stuff, but do have several regular customers locally who might be interest, might just have to fill them both with spheres...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 3, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Good question ha ha, I actually have 2 of these big guys in the works. Ideally I would sell at least one, and my wife says she wants to put one on our big coffee table. I don't have an outlet to sell stuff, but do have several regular customers locally who might be interest, might just have to fill them both with spheres...


You're gonna need a whole bunch of smaller ones or maybe just a couple of bowling ball sized spheres.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 5, 2021)

Barry, that is way cool! Love the use of the Workmate. I've used an axle stand myself before - but that was scary!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 5, 2021)

@Arn213 -- Dulce le Leche - now that is pretty descriptive. Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 23, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> A friend of mine has a wood mizer and milled several huge cottonwood logs, he gave me all the bulges and lumps he cut to fit then on the mill. Whittled a 24" bowl blank with my chainsaw, and mounted it up outboard. Rigged up the tool rest as shown. Went fine other than the big stinky mess it made, had some pretty colors inside, off to the drying rack now....
> View attachment 206532View attachment 206533


Did you ever finish this turning? Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2021)

Somehow I missed this, really sweet looking Barry!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 23, 2021)

I missed it also. Don't know how. Anyway, Barry, that's gonna be nice when done. And the Cottonwood I've turned doesn't smell too awful. I think fresh Palo Verde smells a lot worse. 
When do you think you'll start the re-turn? ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 23, 2021)

Never realized I had a wood turning tool from the mid 80s. What a great discovery. Thanks Barry


----------



## TimR (Jul 23, 2021)

Just seeing this now myself. Wowzer, that takes some cajones to rig up and turn! Beautiful wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2021)

I still have that one sitting on the shop floor, it's completely dry now, just need to get to it. Kinda warped and lumpy now, I will finish it off with my angle grinder and sander, no re-turning, going rustic. The unfinished bowl below is the one in the OP, the other pic is it's sister that I finished a while back. It came apart on the lathe, but I was almost finished, so I let it dry, and stitched it back together with some butterflies, the other will need a couple of butterflies too...



 and epoxy, and did the final shaping and smoothing with the angle grinder and sander...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------

